# 3/14/04 Firemouths



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Got some pics of my Firemouth...Enjoy!
























This is a %100 Crop of a picture.

















More Pictures Here:http://www.pbase.com/mikal/31404


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great looking fish.

Truly one of the most underappreciated species of cichlid.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

acestro said:


> Great looking fish.
> 
> Truly one of the most underappreciated species of cichlid.


 is it still considered a cichlid? I thought it was reclassified.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Still a cichlid, but probably in a new genus (_Thoricthys_).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

love firemouths, and they will always be cichlids.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it was debated about whether firemouths were cichlids or not?!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

love them man

how do you get such nice pics?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> it was debated about whether firemouths were cichlids or not?!


 thougth I read that in this mornths TFH. I will have to reread this article.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> Still a cichlid, but probably in a new genus (_Thoricthys_).


Thoricthys meeki, I believe.

I was gonna get a pair when I first got my tank but the guy who works there told me they are all walk and no talk. Then he demonstrated it by putting a similar sized one from a different tank in with the others....all they did was puff and not do anything.

Then he told me my dempseys are nice and peaceful fish....:laugh: lol he ended up being 1 and 1.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great pics. That guy has amazing color.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They do bluff a lot, not the fish you want to have your back in a fight!
But that's not exactly my criterion for fish!

Your pics are unusually high quality, maybe worthy of Non-P POTM.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> They do bluff a lot, not the fish you want to have your back in a fight!
> But that's not exactly my criterion for fish!
> 
> Your pics are unusually high quality, maybe worthy of Non-P POTM.


 non p potm sounds right to me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> But that's not exactly my criterion for fish!


 Hey if you're newbie 14 year old who was just denied Piranhas that'd be your criteria too.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

He already won pic of the month with shot of those nice fire mouths


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cleaned up thread a little, let's focus on the great pics and not brainiac comments.

I feel what you're saying CK, are you allowed snakeheads? You've seen how often we've commented on the whimpiness of piranhas in light of certain cichlids...

I guess I should have known the pics won...


----------

